# Government Model



## Rock185 (Oct 26, 2012)

Here's a Government model I carried daily for several years. It still looks pretty good, but only because it has been refinished more than once.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

nice looking


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Damn, that looks sharp!


----------

